# Look what I found digging for bottles.



## Limitless (Sep 22, 2021)

Not sure what year this is but it's in pretty good shape for being in the ground.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 22, 2021)

Limitless said:


> Not sure what year this is but it's in pretty good shape for being in the ground.


All brass construction is the only reason it lasted this long. Very cool.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 22, 2021)

Wow that's cool!  I wonder if it could be restored, looks pretty complete.


----------



## embe (Sep 22, 2021)

Cool find, it's a flute or picollo or something?  See if there are any visible makers marks or stamps, that might help narrow down age.  For some reason I don't recall seeing a brass colored flute, usually silver.  Let us know what you find out


----------



## K6TIM (Sep 22, 2021)

Limitless said:


> Not sure what year this is but it's in pretty good shape for being in the ground.


you can probably try cleaning the brass with a polish called brasso.It works well on brass to make it shine again Try cleaning it first to get the dirt,and other stuff off first though.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Oct 3, 2021)

What the hell. Very bizarre find.


----------



## Screwtop (Oct 3, 2021)

DON'T USE BRASSO!

Any patina it would have, would be stripped off, and unless the piece is in extremely good shape, it will make it look very odd. It will not look good.


Soak it in soapy water, and scrub with a toothbrush. Rinse it off, then get a BRASS wire brush. Brass won't affect brass, but it'll get most of the crud off. I've been cleaning brass artifacts with a brass brush for years with outstanding results. I learned ealy that Brasso is a killer of value and antiquity.


----------

